# Salt lake county Jordan river



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in west valley and was wondering has anyone had any success in the Jordan river in the area possibly 35th south or anywhere close I usually fish in utah county I'm originally from that area >>O


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never fished there, but I'd like to try it!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

My uncle was just down there and said he caught a bunch of catfish. Id toss a line in and see what happens.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

sknabnoj said:


> My uncle was just down there and said he caught a bunch of catfish. Id toss a line in and see what happens.


Are the fish from there actually edible?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

No idea... I don't think they kept any. Don't know much about that river is it dirty or something?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are the fish from there actually edible?


I don't know why they wouldn't be. I have been eating fish out of Utah Lake since the 60's and have had no problems at all. The sixth toe that I now have helps me keep my balance when hiking.

Actually I think like anything else I wouldn't make a steady diet out of eating fish from there but a few of them every now and then are not going to hurt. I haven't looked at the DOW sited lately to see if there are any advisories out for Utah Lake and the Jordan River so you might want to check that.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I would think the murder victims and homeless people would make them taste extra meaty


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Critter said:


> I don't know why they wouldn't be. I have been eating fish out of Utah Lake since the 60's and have had no problems at all. The sixth toe that I now have helps me keep my balance when hiking.
> 
> Actually I think like anything else I wouldn't make a steady diet out of eating fish from there but a few of them every now and then are not going to hurt. I haven't looked at the DOW sited lately to see if there are any advisories out for Utah Lake and the Jordan River so you might want to check that.


There is an advisory out for channel cats and carp in Utah lake (can't believe people actually eat carp...) because of mercury levels. So I'd imagine watching what you eat out of the Jordan is probably a safe bet.

If you deep fry the catfish long enough, though, it shouldn't matter. and if you're eating catfish any other way besides deep fried, I feel bad for you.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

People catch 30+inch carp in the Jordan pretty regularly from what I have read, nothing I would eat but would be a blast on the line.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Carps,suckers an channel cats are all over in there and there big,well the carps and suckers are from my experienc,awsome for kids.as far as the cats i hear the big ones are more toward draper to utah lake.i fished 47th-like 70th south as a child and caught fish all day best of luck to you


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

spencerD said:


> There is an advisory out for channel cats and carp in Utah lake (can't believe people actually eat carp...) because of mercury levels. So I'd imagine watching what you eat out of the Jordan is probably a safe bet.
> 
> If you deep fry the catfish long enough, though, it shouldn't matter. and if you're eating catfish any other way besides deep fried, I feel bad for you.


Smoked Carp is actually very good.

Smoked Sucker is actually very good.

It's not smoked salmon, but it is still pretty tasty.

I was given it without knowing what it was and was told afterwards.


----------

